# Need a source for Old propane tanks near southeastern massachusetts.



## smokedstanley (Dec 29, 2016)

I am looking for a source to buy old, decommissioned propane tanks. Sizes around 125 - 250 gallons. I live in southeastern massachusetts. Any help is appreciated. I have called a few places but get the same line "we can't sell old tanks".


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 18, 2017)

SmokedStanley said:


> I am looking for a source to buy old, decommissioned propane tanks. Sizes around 125 - 250 gallons. I live in southeastern massachusetts. Any help is appreciated. I have called a few places but get the same line "we can't sell old tanks".


Hello, I noticed your post looking for an out of service LP tank.  I have a pretty good idea why, I am with you on this one Brother. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










My question for you is this, Do you have a crystal clear understanding of working with used volatile container and or vessels?  

You can PM me for more info if you like? Thanks, Mike


----------



## smokedstanley (Jan 18, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Hello, I noticed your post looking for an out of service LP tank.  I have a pretty good idea why, I am with you on this one Brother. :welder: :grilling_smilie:
> 
> My question for you is this, Do you have a crystal clear understanding of working with used volatile container and or vessels?
> 
> You can PM me for more info if you like? Thanks, Mike



Thank you for your concern.  I am experienced in cutting open old lpg tanks and the likes. My problem is finding a source, the hunt for a tank each time I want to build a smoker is ridiculous. 

I just can't believe I haven't received any leads yet. I will keep looking.


----------



## sxfxz (Jan 18, 2017)

https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=57&acctid=3326

I know it's slightly bigger than you want but dang that's a good deal! I got mine off Craigslist, gotta be careful though those guys think they're sitting on gold.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 18, 2017)

SmokedStanley said:


> Thank you for your concern. I am experienced in cutting open old lpg tanks and the likes. My problem is finding a source, the hunt for a tank each time I want to build a smoker is ridiculous.
> 
> I just can't believe I haven't received any leads yet. I will keep looking.


I am trying to understanding you correctly. Is the shape of a PSI vessel what's the most important for you? or the cost in buying new material for your build?

My Brother, we can fab u up a cool looking smoker with the use of only flat plate and people will not know it wasn't round when you started? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Unless it's DOM (drawn over a mandrel), what do you think the manufactures use in making their LP tanks?


----------



## smokedstanley (Jan 18, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> I am trying to understanding you correctly. Is the shape of a PSI vessel what's the most important for you? or the cost in buying new material for your build?
> 
> My Brother, we can fab u up a cool looking smoker with the use of only flat plate and people will not know it wasn't round when you started?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link, I will keep an eye on it and see if they have any tanks in the size I am looking for. 

The reasons I am looking for old propane tanks: 

1. The cost is only part of it. I have no problem buying new steel to build with. My last two builds were all new metal.

2. I can roll plate if I had to, but 

3. I would still need a source for the domed end. A round tube with a flat end just doesn't have the right look.

I hope that helps. I am just hoping that someone has a lead on locally sourced (within about 100 miles from southeastern Massachusetts), old 125-250 gallon propane tanks.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 18, 2017)

SmokedStanley said:


> Thank you for the link, I will keep an eye on it and see if they have any tanks in the size I am looking for.
> 
> The reasons I am looking for old propane tanks:
> 
> ...


If you can roll plate, then orange peel the ends of your tube and you have your  Vessel !  

Best part is, it's all new steel and you don't have to worry about anything bad that's impregnated and being released for when you put heat to it! That's just my .02 cents worth !


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## stexdvldogpilot (Jan 18, 2017)

I am looking to do this also, I have a huge ass old propane tank I want to use. 
Can you pm me your process also, some tips would be great too.
Do you have a recommendation for cutting? I have a your email set up but am thinking of buying a plasma cutter, any recommendations on which one? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 18, 2017)

STEXDVLDOGPILOT said:


> I am looking to do this also, I have a huge ass old propane tank I want to use.
> Can you pm me your process also, some tips would be great too.
> Do you have a recommendation for cutting? I have a your email set up but am thinking of buying a plasma cutter, any recommendations on which one?
> 
> ...


Hello STEXDVLDOGPILOT, Welcome to the SMF!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I am a Newbie here also, I would be more then happy to chat with you and other SMF members about your different smoker grilling projects. As much as I like to help people with their builds, I also keep an eye open for possible safety Hazards in the constitution of these individual custom smoker builds. 

My area of expertise is in welding technology with my many years as a welder / fabricator in the oil and gas industry dealing with volatile conditions. Possible safety Hazards are always identified and addressed first before the first spark.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Used containers and tanks are of the highest possible risk Hazard, over new steel used in these builds.   

This is a Smoking Meat Forum and we are all here to learn new things and have fun while doing things safely. Busy hands are happy hands, and lets all get Happy!


----------



## stexdvldogpilot (Jan 18, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Hello STEXDVLDOGPILOT, Welcome to the SMF!:welcome1:  I am a Newbie here also, I would be more then happy to chat with you and other SMF members about your different smoker grilling projects. As much as I like to help people with their builds, I also keep an eye open for possible safety Hazards in the constitution of these individual custom smoker builds.
> 
> My area of expertise is in welding technology with my many years as a welder / fabricator in the oil and gas industry dealing with volatile conditions. Possible safety Hazards are always identified and addressed first before the first spark.:welder: Used containers and tanks are of the highest possible risk Hazard, over new steel used in these builds.
> 
> This is a Smoking Meat Forum and we are all here to learn new things and have fun while doing things safely. Busy hands are happy hands, and lets all get Happy! :grilling_smilie:



Thanks for the reply, PM sent.


----------



## sxfxz (Jan 19, 2017)

Deleted...


----------

